# Pyramid amp PB440X no longer available!



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

What is everyone doing for an amp for their tubes? That's all I've ever run, so I'm not even sure where to start. Any comparable amps? CHEAP?

I'm doing 2 sets of audiotubes, PLUS I'm wiring my trailer for sound  Inside and out...so I might do a bigger amp for the trailer, but still!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I just built one and we used a mitzu 500 watt 2ch it's like 40 bucks on eBay has a good sound to it also


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

ok great thanks!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

X2 on the mitzu, their cheap and are fairly decent.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

No problem


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The thing you'll find with all these other cheaper amps (in the same price range as the pyramid) is none of them have a cross over! You can't tune the sound like you could the pb440's which means with the limited power these smaller amps produce you'll run into distortion much sooner due to lack of power.

SSL makes a small amp that is comparable to the pyramid but again they don't have an adjustable crossover. 

Rockford Fosgate, JL Audio, Arc Audio & Wetsounds all make very nice, tunable amplifiers that will fit inside 6" PVC. But none of these are any where near the $30-$40 pricetag that could be had on the pyramids.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

whoolieshop said:


> The thing you'll find with all these other cheaper amps (in the same price range as the pyramid) is none of them have a cross over! You can't tune the sound like you could the pb440's which means with the limited power these smaller amps produce you'll run into distortion much sooner due to lack of power.
> 
> SSL makes a small amp that is comparable to the pyramid but again they don't have an adjustable crossover.
> 
> Rockford Fosgate, JL Audio, Arc Audio & Wetsounds all make very nice, tunable amplifiers that will fit inside 6" PVC. But none of these are any where near the $30-$40 pricetag that could be had on the pyramids.


Hmmmm...not good. I am very familiar with audio, I really like the crossover on the pb440 amp. I have to find something different....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

What do you run your system off of? - I have "power amp" on my droid instead of just the typical music player; gives me a full 10-band EQ right on the phone, thus I can dial the sound in w/o a cross-over. 

I'm just running the tiny little 100x4 RMS Pyle amp, only using 2 channels pushing s pair of Alpine marine 6.5's and it screams pretty good. Only change I'm going to make is to swap up to the JL M-series 6.5's, becease they're clearer at even more volume, and they handle a bit more bass line.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I use an iPod...I usually trebble boost it but it's been great for me. Just got an iPhone 4s so I'll prob use that now...


Should be wrenching instead....


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

This goes with the ol saying. You get what you pay for. I'd spend a bit more for rockford or Memphis.
But, for a wheeler amp, I don't know if I'd go quality. Especially for water or mud.
Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I go thru an amp every year or so


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I ran a 300/4 JL Audio on mine sounded great and the slash series amps work great at 8 volts. Most of your other amps need at least 12 some 14 volts to get the Max out of them and no bike puts out a constant 12 plus volts alot of cars and trucks have a problem keeping 12 volts constant at the amp.

KAWI RULES


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Boss cx150. It's a tight fit in a 6" PVC but it works. Got it on 2 infinity 612m marine speakers and it sounds great


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

i'll check that out


----------

